# Expat builders Valencia city area



## fallons1 (May 26, 2014)

Hi Guys,Can anybody recommend an expat/english speaking builder in Valencia city area please? lots of great properties in Valencia and good prices,some just need a bit of refurbishment and modernising,,,thank you.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

fallons1 said:


> Hi Guys,Can anybody recommend an expat/english speaking builder in Valencia city area please? lots of great properties in Valencia and good prices,some just need a bit of refurbishment and modernising,,,thank you.


Be very careful/cautious about "English speaking builders" Some may be OK but many have only ever done a bit of DiY before getting off the plane/ferry and setting themselves up as a "builder". Many are "working on the black" and will not be following the proper rules and regs with regard to the work they carry out. They will tell you that a 'Permiso' is required to carry out the work, but "It's not really necessary" or "they have applied for it, but you know what the town hall is like and they might as well get started while waiting for the paperwork, after all, that's what everybody does", etc. No, it isn't!

When the work being done turns out to be sub-standard or even downright dangerous, they are nowhere to be found. 

Get a good (recommended by *Spanish* neighbours) Spanish builder. If you have language trouble, engage the services of a *competent* interpreter. Get the interpreter physically present for the initial setting up of the contract with the builder so that you all have had face-to-face contact. If necessary, you can then arrange that, for day to day matters, interpreting can be done by telephone. Advantages of using a Spanish builder is that he/she will know Spanish building methods and understand better what he is doing as part of a 'reform'; he is less likely to do a runner because he will most likely have family and probably his own home in the area whereas the immigrant will have few if any ties to a particular place and can up-sticks when he likes, taking any money you have already paid him (for deposits/materials, etc.).

If you think I am just preaching doom and gloom. In this village there have been at least two cases of Brit builders doing a runner, one with €7,000 (for materials) without doing a a bit of work towards the new roof he was contracted to do; another's work on a roof and other works was so poor that rain poured through, an expensive stereo system (£2,500) fell off the wall because neither the brackets nor the wall were strong enough, the pool on a rooftop terrace leaks, a built-in strong box is so poorly installed that it can be just lifted out, etc, etc (a list as long as your arm) - whereabouts of said builder? - unknown.

By using local businesses and labour, you will (a) provide gainful employment for local people which will help to keep the community ticking over during these difficult times and help to ensure that the community survives. and (b) gain credibility in the community which will help you in the future.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Shame I can't give more than one like to the previous post by 'Baldi'.

In my experience - do NOT use an expat builder. 

If you have to, ask to see their Autonomo paperwork and ask to see examples of previous work and talk to previous clients - just like you would in UK!!!!!!!!!

Do nothing until you have the licences from the town hall - if necessary, check them at the town hall your selves.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sad to say we've only used expat builders twice and both times it was a total bodge!

But of course there are good ones, just as their are bad Spanish ones. You can't beat personal recommendation, either way.


----------



## fallons1 (May 26, 2014)

Great advice,We are looking at an apartment near the Port,60 years old,in good condition,probably needs new boiler,some plastering renewing and maybe rewiring.I will keep you posted on how we get on,,thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

fallons1 said:


> Great advice,We are looking at an apartment near the Port,60 years old,in good condition,probably needs new boiler,some plastering renewing and maybe rewiring.I will keep you posted on how we get on,,thanks


If it needs rewiring then you have NO choice but to get a registered, Spanish electrician. Only they will be able to give you the required paperwork.

I have yet to come across an expat electrician with the necessary qualifications etc. to be registered in Spain. I'm sure they exist but when I've challenged those that I've come across, not one of them was properly qualified/registered.


----------



## fallons1 (May 26, 2014)

Thanks Snikpoh.


----------



## Alphil12 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi there, just wondered if you found anyone that you would recommend to do your work in Valencia?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

fallons1 said:


> Hi Guys,Can anybody recommend an expat/english speaking builder in Valencia city area please? lots of great properties in Valencia and good prices,some just need a bit of refurbishment and modernising,,,thank you.


You're sh***ing me! British builders are unreliable loafers totally unable to deliver on-time and within budget. That's if they ever finish the job.

Yes, all of them.


----------

